# Pee pads vs. puppy litter?



## dimples_323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello all! 

I'm getting my very first dog this Sunday, a Chihuahua boy with black spots! I'm very excited... but a bit scared. I've been looking into house training, because I'll be moving into a high rise condo soon and going down 15 floors outside isn't really practical! My question is, do you guys use pee pads or puppy litter? 

I think puppy pads would be expensive to buy forever (they cost about $10 for a package of 10 here) because you'd have to change them every time the dog goes on it. 

Has anyone used a puppy litter box successfully? Which do you find better?Advice please!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

i opted for the litter for the same reasons...it seemed like i would have to put down a new pad every time it was used and that would get costly. the litter is actually pretty expensive too...like $15 for a big bag of it. (the big bad usually lasts me a month or maybe a little longer...i change the litter once a week). I've had a fair amount of success with it...i've heard others say it hurts their feet but it seems fine for bonnie.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I use pee pads simply because I don't have a flippin' clue how the litter thing works. Do you use kitty litter? Or do you have a different kind of litter for dogs? I'm clueless. Pee pads are pretty expensive. I usually let Boss use his until he poops on it. So, that's easier than changing it every time he pee's on it.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I use the pee pads. I get a bag of 32 at Walmart for a little over 6 bucks. I change them after he pees a couple or three times (depending on the pee amount). I love them. Hershey learned to use them quickly and a bag lasts me over a week.  Congrats on your Chihuahua!!! :wave:


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

I would say pee pads have worked great for me. We tried the litter stuff but Ralphie would eat it (he eats anything and everything). I get my pee pads in bulk off of ebay, they have some great deals.

Congrats on getting your boy, be sure to post some pics!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Deano uses non - he might of when he was a puppy but with me he goes to the loo outside lol. But i bought puppy pads for the house but i think he is being a gentle man and holding it in even though puppy pads are down - isnt there like a scent that attracts them to the pad for them to pee on? I bought 7 for £7 which is probably about $14 to alot of people. Which may seem dear i suppose - he never uses them though! But i suppose its a good thing that he goes outside.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use a combination of things, they can wee outside when the weather is suitable, inside in their travel cot Fynn and Sully have a littler tray each but i put kitchen roll paper in it and just flush it away when used, i use puppy pads or incontinence pads or baby changing mats on a tiled floor but sometimes i also use thick towelling folded up which i wash like a nappy ( diaper).


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I think you'll find the pee pads easier. I really like using them. I just throw them out after about 3 uses. If you can buy them in bulk, like 50+ pads, they are much cheaper. Diego eats the litter as well so we didn't go that route. Good luck!


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

When Ladybug was a puppy, she learned to use the pee pads very quickly. I also buy mine at Wal-Mart--pkg. of 30 for a little over $6--and they have odor control scent on them. She now goes potty outside, but I still keep a pee pad out in the house just in case. I usually wait until she has used one about 2-3 times before throwing it out (unless she has a poo). She never goes in the same spot twice on any pad. If the pads are too expensive where you live, I would do like beetlebug_lady and try to find them in bulk on ebay. Maybe you could also try Wal-Mart.com. Good luck!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

They make wee wee pads that you can use over and over. I'm pretty sure it was a J&B dog supplies catalog where I saw them. I would think Petsmart would have them as well.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

It doesn't matter... he won't go on whichever you buy. Get a nice Persian rug. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, I liked the pee pads when I was training Cooper. Having a cat, I thought the litter would just confuse both of them.

Congrats on the new pup!!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been using washable bed pads that I bought at Wal Mart for $4 each. I have about six of them so I don't have to constantly be washing them. They are not meant for puppies they are the meant for adults with incontinence to use but Minka uses them just fine.


----------



## dimples_323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

It's been two days since I've gotten him and he's actually been good at using the pee pad every single time! I have him in a pen, with his pee pad in one corner and his crate in another. The only problem is, he likes his pee pad too much! When he's left in the pen he just sits on his pee pad.... is this normal?

I'm thinking I might switch to newspapers soon, because they're definitely not cheap here: at Wal-mart they were $15 for 30. :shock: 

I've been "lurking" around here for awhile, and it really helps to have people who understand what it's like to have a Chihuahua and the need to paper train... most books and my vet told me it's better to outdoor train them... but it's just not practical for my situation!


----------



## jec582 (Jun 17, 2005)

I started Pixie on pee pads and switched to litter because it looked neater to me than a pad with a big pee spot on it. I also thought pee pads started to stink after used once or twice. Kitty litter works great for us...and I buy a flushable brand so it is easy cleanup. When I used to buy pee pads I found they were the cheapest at Family Dollar or any type of dollar store.


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

We've tried pee pads and litter with Lily. We were told when we got her that she was trained to go on pads, but when she peed on the floor right next to a clean one, we realized she wasn't exactly trained. She has only used pee pads about 3 times and seems to like sitting and playing on them. We tried dog litter, but she tried to eat it, so then we tried shredded paper in the litter box but she tried to eat that too! So now she is consistently going outside only. We put her in our utility room when we're gone with a clean pee pad but she's been holding it until we take her outside when we get home. 
Good Luck.


----------



## dimples_323 (Sep 21, 2005)

This sounds like what Chopper is doing now: he pees right next to the pee pad, or he plays on it. He's in a pen, so what he'll do is sit on his pee pad when he's looking up at us, or drag his toys over to play on it. Any advice?


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

We use pee pads in the house. Milo rarely uses them though as he prefers to potty outside. I prefer the pads as they are easier as far as cleaning goes and they don't cost all that much. I would much rather pickup a dirty pad, dispose of it and be able to put down a clean pad immediately than have to worry about checking a litterbox all the time. I can buy a package of 32 pads at Walmart for $6.00. I think the utimate decision will really rest with your chi. Try both and see what he or she seems to prefer. Go with what works best. Congrats on your new furbabe!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would definitely say go for the training pads if you can afford it. You don't have to change it EVERY time your puppy pees on it though. I usually let my puppy go a few times before I change it. I've only had my puppy for about a week now, and she already knows where to poo and pee. I actually got a litter box and i put a training pad in there too. She usually poos in there and pees on a separate training pad that lies flat on the ground. Also, your puppy will usually pee after he or she eats and after napping, but after awhile, you'll notice a pattern or notice signs. For example, my puppy starts sniffing around like crazy when she has to go. Good luck potty training your baby!! =)


----------

